# That deep fried turkey



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

So I want to hear success stories of how everyone's deep fried turkeys came out. I'm jealous of you saps because I got stuck eating a powder dry baked buzzard at my mother-in-laws. Last week, being the great son-in-law that I am :tuI offered the olive branch and volunteered to fry this year's turkey. She told me she was offended at the very thought of such an offering. I started to tell her I was offended at the thought of her armpit hair dangling over the bowl as she made potato salad, with the Vantage 100 dangling from her lip. But......... I let it go

Instead I fried my turkey last sunday and enjoyed it throughout the week. And the bird turned out wonderful. I did a 15 lb bird, dropped it in 250 degree oil, which I threw the heat to. I cooked it for 35 minutes started the clock on my timer when the oil temp hit 325 and I limited the oil to hitting 350. At 35 minutes I probed the thigh and found 155 degrees (I realize that's not done), and brought it inside where I wrapped it in foil and let it set 20 minutes. It was awesome.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

parris001 said:


> I started to tell her I was offended at the thought of her armpit hair dangling over the bowl as she made potato salad, with the Vantage 100 dangling from her lip. But......... I let it go.


:r:r

Too damn funny.

Glad you got the opportunity to fry your own. We've done it at our house two years running now and this year's was possibly the best yet. We brined last year and kinda dropped the ball this year so only did a rub instead (and we did no rub last year). It was FREAKIN' AWESOME! The most moist, juiciest turkey we've had in a long time. We also ordered a smoked turkey from here (2nd year now: http://www.gobblegobble.com/) and as usual, that was awesome too!

Like last year, we fried ours in the middle of our street. My father-in-law and I sat in our driveway watching it and I had a beer (Blind Pig) and a Gurkha 1887. It was a great evening. My awesome next door neighbor brought over reflective cones to put around the area just so cars wouldn't drive into it once it got dark. It was perfect because we had to let it cool off anyway before we could move it and we waited until after we ate.

Our turkey was 12.88 pounds. We brought the oil to 325 and threw 'er in. Cooked up for 35 minutes and it was perfect!

Fried turkey is the only way to go.

Anyone use the new-fangled oil-less infrared fryer? Any success? Is it similar?


----------



## rwtarget (Jun 23, 2006)

I have been deep frying turkeys for the last 10 years. There is never anything of the deep fried turkey left. I make my own rub, basically salt, fresh ground black pepper, cayenne pepper, chili powder and garlic powder. Melt 2 sticks of butter and put 2 tablespoons of the rub into the butter. Inject this mixture into the breast and thighs. Put the rest of the rub on the turkey. Heat the oil to 375 degrees before putting the turkey in and maintain 350 degrees for the rest of the cooking time. A 17 pound turkey took 56 minutes to cook this year. Last Sunday we had a mini Thanksgiving get together at our local B&M. Fried a turkey and then fried onion rings in the same oil. The flavor of the rub was infused in the onion rings. That turkey looked like locusts attacked. The manager of the cigar shop is thinking about havng a cigar and turkey fry event. If anyone wants the complete recipe for the rub send me a pm.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Ours was amazing. We always do one of each, one in the ove and one in th fryer. The key to success in frying a turkey is to leave it in for about 10-15 percent longer than it says. It will really give it a dark dark dark brown (maduro) fried exterior that is salty and delicious!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Freakin' love that fried skin! Glad to hear you had a great holiday Bobby! :tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

you too brother! what'd you get into?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I do two 15 pound turkeys and two turkey breats each year. The two turkeys get picked to the bone with the gaggle of folks that we have at the house. One turkey breast goes home with the in laws and one stays here at the house for sandwiches, etc., for the next couple days.

We don't even think about roasting a turkey in the oven any longer.....the entire family prefers the deep fried versions. It also frees up the oven for the wife to put in her dressings, the sweet potatato casserole, pineapple casserole, etc., etc., etc.

For the last eight years, cooking the turkeys has allowed for some "male bonding" as my dad, father in law, two sons, brother in laws, etc., sit around outside having our annual Thanksgiving Day "herf" with some choice sticks, a beer, wine, and/or a wee bit of Scotch, etc. It seems to work for the wives and for each of us. While they sit inside and gossip....we sit outside and solve the worlds problems.

Can't think of a better way to spend my Thanksgiving than having most of our family around, enjoying a good cigar, and a little bit of anti-freeze!

Hope everyone else had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Loved the story and glad you went ahead and fried the turkey,,,you make us southerners proud and now you will be deep frying other food items. We fry turkeys almost every year and this year I got a recipe from a cigar smoking brother on another board and since we love a Cajun taste to our foods this is the recipe for you guys that think you'd like to try out,,,trust me, I am starting to grow feathers cuz I have not stopped eating this turkey.

Cajun Fried Turkey 

4 sticks butter 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon liquid onion 
1 tablespoon liquid garlic 
1 tablespoon hot sauce 
1 tablespoon worcestershire sauce 
Cajun seasoning 
1 10 to 14 lb Turkey 
35 lbs. peanut oil 

Melt butter over medium heat. Add Cayenne pepper, onion, garlic, hot sauce, and worcestershire sauce. Mix thoroughly. Inject the mixture throughout the turkey. Heat the peanut oil to 350 degrees. Sprinkle the turkey (inside and outside) with the Cajun seasoning. Fry the turkey in the peanut oil for 4 minutes per pound. 
__________________


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Did six (6) Brines and six turkeys. One went to the local Fire Station and one to the local Police Prec. I like the Italian Brine and Bourbon Brine the best, better than Alton Brown's brine. I have an electric double insulated deep fryer, 400 degrees for 3 min. per pound + 5 min. Two gal. of oil will cover most birds up to 14 pounds.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Anyone use the new-fangled oil-less infrared fryer? Any success? Is it similar?


Yep, we tried one this year. Family member won one of them as a door prize and had to give it a shot. We were all a little nervous about it but the turkey was delicious, and very, very moist. The skin got fairly dark but didn't taste burnt - I was impressed!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> Yep, we tried one this year. Family member won one of them as a door prize and had to give it a shot. We were all a little nervous about it but the turkey was delicious, and very, very moist. The skin got fairly dark but didn't taste burnt - I was impressed!


Good to know that you had good luck with this unit and may have to invest in one myself. I've had my share of frying stories in the past.

Woodstock? You're right up the road.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't fry my own this year, but ate one. It's the only way to go.

I had to work Thanksgiving evening, so, I didn't eat too much. I didn't want to fall asleep on the job.


----------

